# Superbowl



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

What team do you all think is going to the Superbowl

My pick is the STEELERS :jammin:

Pittsburghs going to the superbowl. Here we go steelers da da da da Pittsburghs going to the superbowl :jammin: Great song :beer:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

i think rematch of superbowl 31. packers versus patriots


----------

